#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] 體驗家中飼養獵豹

## J.C.

一個日本的節目 沒字幕 但是日文懂一點應該可以看懂
看完真想養一隻獵豹...好可愛啊 XD 還會吃木天寥說

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q8G6bs9Pwg[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLwS-kOlqx0[/youtube]

----------


## MINE

重點大概是這樣
第一段:
害怕的主持人試著接觸CHEETAH，並以身上的觸感命名為VELVET(天鵝絨)
第二段:
慢慢習慣的主持人發現CHEETAH平時也只是隻大貓，木天蓼有效XD
第三段:
帶著"世界最快的動物出去散步"。獵豹每天要吃三公斤的肉呢，大概是台幣2500(!!)的伙食費。主持人跟CHEETAH一起睡覺(好羨慕>////<)，結束這一天~

----------


## 黑月影狼

挖~很可愛的獵豹呢
不過主持人也挺大膽的呢~馬上就習慣獵豹了
抱著睡因該很舒服吧(幻想.神遊中~

----------


## 星晨

好可愛的豹\r
不過那個主持人也不簡單

----------


## Kofu

之前還有一個體驗家中飼養小貓熊的(應該是同樣的節目)
小貓熊養起來很煩的喔XDDDDD 還是養獵豹的好 (對家裡其他寵物都虎視瞻瞻*抖抖*)

我也要一隻超大的逗貓棒XD

----------


## 幻貓

哇喔~~~~

好棒喔~大貓撒嬌也蠻可愛的說~^^
我也想摸~~


日本的節目真是有創意XDDD
可以想到這種點子~

----------


## 狼王白牙

養在家裏客廳  體積就好像大型犬差不多，可是會不會不太好遛？
假如帶出門掙脫的話，主人要追她或她跑去追汽車應該都會很好玩  :狐狸奸笑:  

從影片中的獵豹看起來好像不太理人..  可能陌生吧
以養貓的經驗來說，還是貓比較善解人意的說  (至少會注意陌生人的動態)

----------


## 妤

超羨慕的QDQ好好歐~~~~~~~~
不過那主持人警戒心真低XDD

----------


## 寒燒

我記得有部影片也是有關人與獵豹的互動，而且那人類主角還是個小孩呢！

不過我也承認，只要牠對你信任不咬你，那種面對面的互動與接觸倒是有幾分的心動，摸摸尾巴還可以玩弄～～～哇！豹兒的防衛心也夠寬大的了！可別惹毛了！

那個電影片是【我的朋友是隻豹】，英文片名是【Duma】

導演也真是冒險大膽，拍隻獵豹要一個小孩作伴，好在豹兒是動物園訓養的
 :Rolling Eyes: 
大家不妨看看吧！

----------


## uoiea

看他用逗貓棒撫摸那隻豹感覺好好玩,我也好想像那樣撫摸寵物,如果我有養寵物的話我一定要每天用力的摸.......

不過那隻豹看起來感覺有點可怕

----------


## Silarce

我比較怕哪天如果他失控上社會新聞的話下場會是怎麼樣= =

----------


## Katsuya XII

獵豹：現在科技進步，連「*肉*」也進步了，不但會陪我「*玩*」、陪我「*散步*」、陪我「*睡覺*」當*棉被*耶XD

我覺得雖然獵豹很可愛，但把他訓服的乖巧溫馴，讓他失去了野生草原上的傲氣，好像讓它變成了一隻「Big Kitty」來做商業目的，我不贊同

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

我....全部片段也看不到！哭
不過可以想像在家裡養獵豹是怎樣的！
就像養貓咪一樣！你對牠好，牠也會對你好！

為了要強化牠的肌肉，要每天開一輛跑車讓牠去追！
或者可以用跑步機！

我較想養狼！(被巴)

----------


## J.C.

影片已經更新了 現在可以正常觀賞
台灣怎麼都沒有這種節目呢

----------


## huxanya

話說這一類和人類相處習慣的動物
都不容易咬人
而且從小應該接觸過很多人類,沒啥攻擊性?
這就造成另一種可愛
好大的逗貓棒,好有趣

----------


## 鵺影

真是太可愛了...XD
感覺上那裡的獵豹可能都變成家貓了...(汗

那個藝人也挺不簡單的，
一般人對於猛獸都會有一定的警戒心，
即使相處再好也不太會過度深入互動，
那個藝人最後一起睡的時候還把獵豹的前爪拿起來玩...XD

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

獵豹不是瀕臨絕種嗎!!如果真可以養，我要養一養之後殺來昨毛皮，才怪!!不要K我!!

----------

